# Early Next Week



## Capt500 (Sep 9, 2013)

Just sold my 31 Contender, and dying to get offshore already (currently shopping for next boat). Forecast looks pretty decent early part of next week if anyone is going and needs an extra crew member. I have all kinds of tackle, and experience. Fuel share, boat cleaning, fish cleaning.... not a problem. Able to leave from Freeport or Galveston. 

-Adam. 281 785 1040 :brew2:


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I will be going out but the fee is the same that you are used to charging, I assume that you understand


----------



## Capt500 (Sep 9, 2013)

Sent you a PM


----------



## TXWasabi (Sep 10, 2015)

Also thinking of heading out... if it doesn't work out with sea hunt 202, PM me.


----------

